# I slept with someone else-please help!



## honey28 (Aug 1, 2008)

*I've thought about sleeping with someone else, need advice*

k


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

?

okay how can we help?

draconis


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you married, separated, divorced? Are your trying to work on your marriage? Give details please.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Way too little information for many to respond. Please provide more info! 

So, you slept with someone...and? Why did you do that? What was the reason you did that? And what was the result/consequence? Why are you asking for support?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like you had your retaliation on your husbands misgiving..

Now you are both quit.
You both cheated on oneanother.

And now you can begin to feel for him again, and to understand what he went through, from his point of view...

Take it this way: thats maybe what you needed to come over it, and keep on with your marriage.

You wont be cheating him again, and he wont be cheating you again.
Now that you both committed the same sin, you dont have to bare any grudges anymore, and you can forgive him and hope that he will forgive you.

Thats maybe what was needed for everything to become equalised and be fine again. 

Who knows? this could be what will save your marriage.

Courage and Good luck!


----------

